# Dave's Killer Bread



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2016)

If you haven't tried it I strongly suggest you do


----------



## bigdog (Jul 19, 2016)

never seen it before. where do you get it?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2016)

I get it at HEB but they have it at a lot the grocery stores including costco


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah well maybe you haven't heard buy Dave sold out to big company.


----------



## thqmas (Jul 19, 2016)

He sold it for $275 million? Damn, I'm in the wrong business.

edit: http://modernfarmer.com/2014/04/illustrated-odd-true-tale-dave-killers-bread/


----------



## bigdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I get it at HEB but they have it at a lot the grocery stores including costco


im going to look for it. thanks!


----------



## Maijah (Jul 19, 2016)

Home pride whole wheat bro


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 19, 2016)

I got a loaf of the good seed last week. It's pretty good, a little pricey though.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 20, 2016)

RustyShackelford said:


> I got a loaf of the good seed last week. It's pretty good, a little pricey though.



Yes its around 5 bucks but I think its worth it.

I have been making grilled chicken and cheese sandwiches with it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 20, 2016)

thqmas said:


> He sold it for $275 million? Damn, I'm in the wrong business.
> 
> edit: http://modernfarmer.com/2014/04/illustrated-odd-true-tale-dave-killers-bread/



There's big money in food if you do it right. My aunt was a personal trainer before they had personal trainers. She used to train, and is still good friends with a lady who used to sell pita chips on a cart outside Fenway Park. She started to get distributed by a few grocery stores and next thing you know, she was selling her company for $330 million. Stacy's Chips - some of me american amigos might have seen them.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 15, 2016)

Get Daves Killer Bread at Costco in a two pack for 6 bucks!


----------



## thqmas (Aug 15, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> There's big money in food if you do it right. My aunt was a personal trainer before they had personal trainers. She used to train, and is still good friends with a lady who used to sell pita chips on a cart outside Fenway Park. She started to get distributed by a few grocery stores and next thing you know, she was selling her company for $330 million. Stacy's Chips - some of me american amigos might have seen them.



Pita chips?? That's the stuff you get here for free to munch while your meat is on the grill (no kidding). Maybe it's time to pack some "thqmass' killer falafel" and move to the US.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 15, 2016)

I love falafel thqmas!!! bring it!


----------



## Maijah (Aug 15, 2016)

Stacy's pita chips are blazin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Pita chips?? That's the stuff you get here for free to munch while your meat is on the grill (no kidding). Maybe it's time to pack some "thqmass' killer falafel" and move to the US.



we should open a Muchentuchen together


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 15, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Stacy's pita chips are blazin



Stacy isn't to bad looking. Not hot, but not ugly. I should have let her be my sugar mama...


----------



## ironhardempress (Aug 16, 2016)

i generally don't eat bread, but i was tempted to try that stuff.


----------



## saltylifter (Aug 16, 2016)

That is some damn good bread for sure


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 16, 2016)

I either buy this or Ezekiel bread.


----------

